# Orgasm Synching



## PAmale (Sep 30, 2012)

My wife has always had this focus in getting both of us to Orgasm at the same time and if it doesn't happen - which it rarely if ever does, then there is almost a sense of disappointment with her. Reality is that if I focus on her when doing PiV then I typically hit a threshold where I hold it back so much that when she does cum then I can't easily ramp back up and shoot my load inside of her. I don't know if other guys have this but there is almost a point of no return of the opposite effect - like I almost start to pulsate but stop because I am focusing on my wife for this round and once this happens I just wait for her to cum then ask if we can switch to a HJ typically. She gets frustrated because she wanted us to be in synch but I tell her it is fine and being in synch just doesn't work for us. I actually like to end with a HJ at this point because I am already turned on and like when she does her thing with her hands on my wood. I also like watching myself shoot bc it is usually a very big load since I held it back for so long.

Does anyone else have this issue? Btw if we have Sex and she wants me to have hard deep thrust sex with no waiting for her to cum then I can have a really nice mind boggling explosion inside of her. This is good but only when I know she just doesn't care of having O that night. Typically when she is tired.

Thoughts?


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't know about other women... but I can control it just as much as you say you can control yours... hold it back, let it go, etc.

It takes communication. You telling her "soon", her telling you "soon", Takes practice. But yeah, two people can synch it. We used to a lot of the time. Personally, it's NOT my favorite. My favorite is just enjoying mine, and then feeling his.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

My wife usually cums from oral and then quickly during intercourse. She prefers it hard and fast and I like to build it up for my orgasm. But when I'm right there, ill speed up and many times we'll cum together. That's the best.


----------



## PAmale (Sep 30, 2012)

The other issue we have is that after she cums it can get so lubed up that I lose the feeling and it almost feels like I am humping air. Very strange feeling and doesn't happen often but when it does we quickly switch to oral. 

I can honestly say I do not recall ever cumming together - I am sure that is a trip.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

We kinda try, but it is not the end of the world if we don't. We usually say something like, "Oh...oh...oh...you ready???!!!!" What I don't want to happen is me go first because I am no good to her when I go soft. So I usually concentrate on her going and if I go with her, great. Of course, if I go first, I can always finish her orally!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Only happened twice, in 13+ years we have been together. Otherwise, it is me first then him. We don't stress about it...if it happens, it happens. Not the end of the world.

Oh, and if she's too wet...try a towel. We have had to do that quite a few times.


----------



## PAmale (Sep 30, 2012)

Great info. So I don't feel so alone on the synching issue.


----------



## lovetopleasewife (Oct 7, 2012)

My wife and I have found the way to get off together is to masturbate together. It is awesome to see each other and to time it together.


----------



## PAmale (Sep 30, 2012)

We have done that occasionally but not really to time. When it is my time to cum I like to enjoy the moment. Though I am ok building slowly allowing my wife time to O first. I also tend to like to shoot my load on my wife so like he to be ready for me when I feel it coming on. More erotic to see myself shooting somewhere the my wife chooses or just seeing how much I can squeeze out from my balls. All part of the fun- though moments after I need to have a cum rag ready bc she doesn't like to do anything with my cum- it becomes acid right afterwards- never understood it.


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

We manage to arrive together more often than not (except when we're just having a quickie.)

Usually we'll have some cuddly build up, and then when I'm at the point of having to excersize control, I'll tell her (which usually pushes her along a bit) and will concentrate on her until she's ready. 

Doesn't ALWAYS work - but neither of mind the other getting there ahead - means you get to watch, which is nice.

Coital alignment (good for pelvic pressure, which she likes) and cowgirl (breast stimulation options, and she's in control) work best for this, we've found.


----------



## landon33 (Jul 13, 2012)

In sync 95% of the time; I go when she goes. 

Makes it a little more intense usually. And adds to that bonded feeling afterwards.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't see the point in ruining the experience by stressing about syncing orgasms.

I didn't like if my exSO orgasmed when I did.I liked focusing on him and watching him orgasm and putting my full attention on him. 
I got more out of the experience that way.

it does sort of up the bonded feeling but so does looking your partner in the eyes while you're making love,smiling,kissing,etc. if it happens at the same time GREAT! If it doesnt,feeling disappointed is strange to me.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

This thread is getting me hot! And me without a partner...

The mutual O is fun when it happens, but to me I think its too distracting if you put too much thought into it.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

I've had both. I've had a lot of relationships where it just didn't sync up. At all. And it was, in my mind, usually because of different ideals in bed, or different feelings of closeness.

It is extremely rare when my W and I don't have ours at the same time. And by rare, I mean maybe one out of every 20 or 30 times or so we don't cum at the same time. She may have 2, 4, 5, or 7 before I get mine, but I'm allways having mine when she has one of hers. Even during mutual masturbation, I may feel myself cumming to quick, but can't stop it, and she'll almost instantaniously orgasm when I do. We completely get off on watching each other orgasm, and also talk enough during that we know when the other is approaching the "point of no return". That helps a tremendous amount in timing things. Much harder to do if one or both partners are relatively silent leading up to it.


----------

